# possible foot fungus. what can i do?



## Tassin (Apr 17, 2014)

My female budgie is only a few months old appears to have a foot fungus. White crusty looking. What sort of remedy can i use? Or does she need to see a vet? Thank you. It cant be from the cage because i clean it properly every week.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Can you post a pic? How does her cere look? It sounds like she has scaly mites, most recognizable when it occurs on the beak and cere , commonly called scaly face. It can occur on feet and legs and also on the vent area. If the bird is easily handled you can rub a tiny amount of olive oil on the affected areas until you can get treatment. The oil will help smother the mites and will also sooth the dry itchy skin. Treatment is done with a drop of ivermectin on the back of the neck administered by a vet. Do not use too much oil, just a tiny smear is all it takes. There are other treatments you can order online however I don't know enough about them to recommend them. Others will chime in soon I am sure. Do NOT use pet store mite sprays or treatments, they don't work at best and are dangerous for your bird at worst.... Good luck.


----------

